# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  الصيدله العلاجيه pharmacotherapy

## الوسادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الاخوه الاعزاء ، ساتناول فى هذا الموضوع سرد لعده امراض واعراضها وعلاجها دوائياً
داعين الله ان يجعله بالفائده لكم ولنا

مصدر الموضوع كتاب :
Clinical Pharmacy and Therapeutics 4th edition


اولاً : قرح الجهاز الهضمى peptic ulcers

تعرف بالتغيير فى بطانه المعده او الاثنى عشر duodenum
وذلك نتيجه للمواد الحمضيه التى تؤدى الى تأكل هذه البطانه

العارض الاساسى فى القرح المعويه النشطه او الخامله هو الشعور بالالم فى المعده dyspepsia

تعريف dyspepsia : الالم فى فم المعده (الجزء العلوى من المعده) مع سوء الهضم

ولكن ليس كل من يعانى من الم فى فم المعده او عسر هضم يعانى من قرحه معويه

فهذا العرض قد يحدث نتيجه لامراض اخرى مثل : سرطان المعده ، مشاكل فى البنكرياس او القنوات الصفراويه bile ducts

ما الذى يؤدى الى حدوث النزيف المعدى (القرحه النازفه) وخاصه فى كبار السن؟

تعاطى ادويه مثل : الاسبرين بجرعات مخفضه 75-100 مجم/اليوم للوقايه من الجلطات ، المسكنات NSAIDs ، مضادات التخثر ومضادات الصفائح الدمويه Antiplatelets and Anticoagulants ، مضادات الاكتئاب SSRIs

اسباب المرض :
السببين الرئيسيين هما : الميكروب الحلزونى او Helicobacter pylori اختصاراً H.pylori
وهو ينتقل عن طريق الفم (اكل ملوث او ايدى ملوثه ببراز المصاب)

والسبب الثانى هو استعمال المسكنات خاصه الاسبرين و NSAIDs

وهناك سبب ثالث ولكنه نادر الحدوث وهو متلازمه Zollinger Ellison وهى عباره عن سرطان فى الخلايا المفرزه للحامض المعدى

الميكروب الحلزونى عباره عن بكتيريا سالبه الجرام G-ve وهو يفرز مواداً معينه تؤدى الى زياده افراز الحامض المعده ومن ثم حدوث القرحه

المسكنات تسبب تآكلاً سطحياً فى بطانه المعده وتغيرات كيميائيه تؤدى بدورها الى تفاقم القرحه

اكثر المسكنات ضرراً على البطانه المعويه هو الاسبرين (Weak acid NSAIDs) ولذلك تناوله فى صوره اقراص مغلفه بغشاء معوى 
Enteric coated tablets
يقلل من التأثير السطحى ولكنه ايضاً لا يمنع التغييرات الكيميائيه من الحدوث

ليس بالضروره حدوث الالم فى حاله الاصابه بالقرح الناتجه من المسكنات ، حيث ان المسكنات قد تخفى هذا الالم المعدى

الكورتيزونات قد يكون تاثيرها طفيفاً على القرح ، ولكن عند استعمالها مع المسكنات الاخرى قد يؤدى الى تفاقم هذه القرح

الاسبرين القليل الجرعه قد يسبب النزيف ولكن تأثيره السطحى والكيميائى اقل ، ولكن هذا التاثير يزيد اذا ما تم استعماله مع المسكنات الاخرى

المسكنات من النوع COX-2 Inhibitors قد تكون اكثر امانا من المسكنات الغير انتقائيه Non selective NSAIDs وذلك لان الاولى لا تسبب التغييرات الكيميائيه التى تسبب القرح
ولكنها ايضاً مقترنه بمشاكل فى القلب والجهاز الدورى ، وينصح بعدم تناولها مع الاسبرين قليل الجرعه concomitant use

لذلك يجب قياس المخاطر عند تناول المسكنات من مخاطر معويه او قلبيه ، وينصح بتناول اقل الجرعات لاقل فتره ممكنه لتجنب حدوث ايه مشاكل

المرشحون لتناول COX-2 NSAIDs هم المرضى الذين يكونون عرضه لحدوث القرح المعويه مثل الذين اصيبو من قبل بالقرح او بالميكروب الحلزونى ، او الذين يتعاطون الاسبرين قليل الجرعه

وتشير الدراسات ان الالم فى فم المعده dyspepsia اكثر حدوثاً عند استعمال COX-2*

----------

